
What are your thoughts about 'homework' during the hiring process? - AchieveLife
IMO, if I&#x27;m to do any work (including solving problems that are of no use to the company) then I need to be compensated.<p>In sales the idea is to give the &#x27;what&#x27; but sell the &#x27;how&#x27;. Why is it accepted that giving away the how to potentially get value in return is standard in engineering?<p>I&#x27;m baffled by the disconnect between the competitive battlefield of the talent environment and the entitlement to time in the hiring process.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
jacob9706
I walk away if they won't compensate me. Not worth my time or the time of any
engineer.

Usually the tasks are remedial like "visualize this api using x tech with y
library". Things that you have 10+ github projects posted that could easily be
used as a reference.

The interview process has not once proceeded when I refused a task on the
basis of already having an example of the requested posted. If that isn't a
sign of things to come to you, I don't know what would be.

~~~
AchieveLife
What do you do to find organizations that won't waste professional time in the
hiring process?

I 100% agree with you. The writing is on the wall.

